# COREL DRAW- Extrudierte Motive als Bogen darstellen! HILFE!



## Flyrus (23. März 2007)

Hey Leute, 
bin ja schon länger mit Corel Draw 13 vertraut, jedoch stoßt jedermal so an seine Grenzen!
Hoff ihr könnt mir helfen, bitttteeeeeee:-D!

Ich will ein extrudiertes Objekt z.b ein Stern( siehe Anhang) so gestallten das er nicht, wie normal nur nach hinten geht,sondern seine Form beibehält jedoch einen leichten Bogen macht!
Hab diese Funktion auf nem Bild gesehn und würde gern, dies auch an meinem Motiv anwenden!

Hoffe es kann mir da jemand helfen!

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus:-D


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. März 2007)

Hi,
also ich denke mal das das nicht über eine Extrudierfunktion, sondern von Hand gezeichnet wurde. Was hält dich davon ab das auch von Hand zu machen? Ist doch nicht viel Arbeit.

Viele GRüße udn eine geruhsamme Nacht.


----------



## Flyrus (23. März 2007)

Hi, vielen danke für die Antwort, bloß das Problem ist folgendes: 

Bei einem Stern als Motiv könnte man dies ja noch machen, aber ich will das ganze ja mit einem anderen Motiv machen(siehe Anhnag)( der Stern war nur als Beispiel)!
Und dieses Motiv ist ja wie mann sieht um einiges komplizierter als ein Stern, und dort alle Linien zu machen und beim Schattieren auch nichts zu vergessen, is den wohl schwieriger!

Dachte diese Funktion könnt mir die Arbeit erleichtern.

Aber es kann doch nich sein das Corel diese Funkion nicht bedacht hat oder?

Mfg Flyrus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. März 2007)

Hi,
also ich muß dazu sagen das ich nicht mit CD arbeite.
Aber ich denke nicht das das unterstütz wird. Die Extrudierfunktionen in Vektorprogrammen sind in der Regel etwas simpel gehalten. Einfacher geht sowas in einem 3d Programm.

Gruß


----------



## Flyrus (4. April 2007)

Hi vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Ich kenn mich mit 3D Programmen noch nich so gut aus, kann man da auch mit Vektoren arbeiten, weil dies ist mir sehr wichtig


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. April 2007)

Ja, es gibt Renderer die das können.
Blender is tein freeware 3D programm. ich weiß jedoch nicht ob es für diesen einen Vektorrenderer gibt.
Hast du ein 3D Programm zur Verfügung?


----------



## Flyrus (8. April 2007)

Hi, ehm persönlich habe ich keins, wiel ich ja zuvor noch keins benötigt habe. Ich habe aber n Kumpel der mit sonen 3D Programmen rumspielt. Er hat glaub ich Poser und Maya oder so


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. April 2007)

also mit Maya ist das kein Problem da dies ein Vektorrenderer dabei hat. Poser ist ja ansich nur für die Erstellung von Personen gedacht.
Aber wenn dein Freund mit Maya arbeitet wird er dir da sicherlich weiterhelfen können.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/autodesk-maya-ehemals-alias/241556-zu-dumm-zum-extrudieren.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/autodesk-maya-ehemals-alias/264654-gerades-objekt-biegen.html

Viele Grüße


----------



## Friedel5 (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Flyrus,

eigentlich ganz einfach!
Verpasse dem extrudierten objekt eine Hülle.
Die kannnst du dann nach Herzenslust verbiegen.

Gruß
Friedel


----------

